# Nicolai?



## perttime (Jun 27, 2005)

Is anybody out there riding a Nicolai Argon Road?
http://www.nicolai.net/products/e-frames/e-argon-road.html

Looks like a tough and stiff frame that is not trying to be pretty.


----------



## tidi (Jan 11, 2008)

i wish i was


----------

